# szene rückwärts laufen lassen? [Premiere Pro]



## emulsion (10. April 2005)

hiho leude!
 ich hab ein problem! ich bin gerade dabei ein kleines laserschwert video zu schneiden, und möchte eine szenehaben, wo ich das schwert vom boden in meine hand zurück "fliegen" lasse! beim dreh, hab ich es einfach auf den boden geworfen! wie bekomme ich jetzt dies sequenz zum rückwärts laufen? 
 mfg,
 emulsion


----------



## 27b-6 (11. April 2005)

Moin!

 Clip auswählen > im Menü CLIP - Geschwindigkeit/Dauer (oder gleich Strg+R) > da ist dann eine Checkbox "Geschindigkeit umkehren" > fertig.
 Man kann auch *-100% *eingeben wenn man möchte. Für schneller oder langsamer muß man entsprechend einen anderen Wert setzen.

 Bis dann!


----------

